# Teryx



## Hot Rod (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if a liftkit from catvos for 08 teryx will fit the 10 teryx?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Call Catvos. I can give you their number if you dont have it. Talk to Scott or David, I've had several dealings with them already.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

